#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Enquiry about rural land

## Ed Lee

Hi all, I'm looking into land areas and prices outside Chiang Mai.
Does anyone know of any websites or have any advice about where land is most reasonably priced. 
I want trees, a stream, 2 rai minimum, within 40km of Chiang Mai, and I would like it cheap.
Is this possible?
Advice appreciated.

----------


## ubuibi

how cheap ed?

----------


## Ed Lee

Hi, sorry for the late responce, working on my place like crazy.
Erm, the cheaper the better. *Smile
I was looking at Mae Teang, wifey knows someone there who said land is 100,000 per rai. Someone else said its full of nutjobs up there, which kind of put me off, as I want peace and quiet.

So I am looking at around 150K baht per rai (ish).
minimum of 1 Rai, max of 2 because I'm not as flush right now as I should be.

Hopefully my new business will change that.

*Smile

Thanks for the reply hey!

----------


## tango

> Hi, sorry for the late responce, working on my place like crazy.
> Erm, the cheaper the better. *Smile
> I was looking at Mae Teang, wifey knows someone there who said land is 100,000 per rai. 
> Thanks for the reply hey!


Well, Yes and no....
Nor Sor3 and Chahod-titled Land in the Mae Rim-Mae Tang corridor is B500,000 to B400,000 the further from CMai, but yes there are stone-filled plots on the hillsides at 100K (these are SorPorKor - farming only, no title, sheep and cabbage). NorSor3 and Chanod titles allow housing. Try 40km SSW of CMai near Mae Wang (20Km to Sanpatong plus another 20 or so west; if you want go another 20 Km north to MaeWang. A pleasant and safe road with good scenery. SorPorKor plots are B50,000 to B90,000; but rice paddy commands 1Mil Baht per rai from SanPatong to Mae Tang. Prices in between depend on the amenities. The land is sold in 5 rai plots (all SorPorKor) most w/o water, no bore, no electricity and a dirt track to gain access when not raining. SorPorKor is/was meant for Thai farming families, and as they cannot be legally purchased you can not get title at the local office. Nonetheless once your Thai S/O and you pay and take possession, the entire area know that it's yours...so to speak. Having said that, many farang, especially Japanese have followed the retired Thai federal civil servants, police and teachers, plus an ever-increasing tide of Thais from Bangkok to purchase Nor Sor 3 plots in the area about 20 Km west of Sanpatong on the southwest slope of Doi Suthep. These plots range from 250K to 400K depending upon access to black top roads, power grid and artesian wells. An artesian well will cost B150,000 to drill, with no guarantee as they use a devining rod to determine if water lay below. A B1500-2000 per rai Govt ground and aerial survey is all that's needed to convert NS3 to Chanod. And there you have it. Go West and SSW young man from Chiangmai. Simply drive around that area 'till you see the beauty you want, check with the local Pooyai, for availability and prices. Pack a picnic lunch. The slopes of Doi Suthep to the vista beyond and up to CMai are so beautiful you could cry from the joy.
Mind you the Mae Rim area is sweet too, but for now the deals are west not east. Simply take a trip around both venues, stop and talk and _listen_ to the locals (you the farang stay in the background as you are simply visiting friends) while your S/O does the inquiries. Check back in 4-5 years and then kick yourself for procrastination if you now prefer to say all that sounds too much like work. It's not work; it's an investment in your and your partners future well-being. Why not?

----------


## rken

I have recently aquired 43 rai in Mai tang. It will be on the market as of tomorrow.  50,000 baht per rai. It can be subdivided into smaller pieces. Message me if interested in seeing it. Some of it is planted in Lichee and tea and a variety of other things.

----------


## brian3673

hi rken
would it be pssible for me to get some info as well..
brian.

----------

